
'Starbucks has paid no corporation tax in Britain for the last 3 years' - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/oct/30/roll-call-corporate-rogues-tax
======
Cbasedlifeform
From the article: _Four US companies – Amazon, Facebook, Google and Starbucks
– have paid just £30m tax on sales of £3.1bn over the last four years,
according to a Guardian analysis. Apple is estimated to have avoided over
£550m in tax on more than £2bn worth of sales in Britain by channelling
business through Ireland, while Starbucks has paid no corporation tax in
Britain for the last three years._

Shameless and shocking. They should be boycotted by UK citizens until they pay
fair taxes.

